# Humor: 20 signs you're addicted to mountain biking



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a woman's perspective (Teresa did a great job on this). 

20 Signs You're Addicted to Mountain Biking | Mountain Biking for Women - MTB4Her.com


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

HAHA!! Excellent! Too much fun.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Let's try adding to it! 

You know you're addicted when....you haven't worn a skirt or dress to work since you started MTB, not wanting to bother to explain the various knicks, cuts and bruises that decorate your legs.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Stripes said:


> Great idea Sunny!
> 
> You know you're addicted when...
> 
> ...


Second that one!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

You read MTBR articles to your 3 year old (and think they're interested). 
.
.
.
Thanks for including pictures MTBR.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

You find a financial advisor who mountain bikes and doesn't question when you tell him that he has to make you enough $$ to buy your dream mountain bike.

You call your financial advisor to discuss $$, and you spend more time discussing mountain biking.

You're on vacation in September and realize that it's the first time since the snow melted that you've had 2 days in a row without biking.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/cliche`-you-know-you-85921.html


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

kinsler said:


> Second that one!


Thirds!
My first question when we were looking at houses to buy was "How close is the nearest bike trail?"
Yeah. We bought a house directly across from the bike trail. 15 seconds has me cruising anywhere I want to go on nice wide paved city scenic trails.

My addition is how I can go from thinking I need a new genre of bike one week, the next week I'm looking at frame builds and researching brands, and somehow by week 3, I have a complete in my garage. Even I am amazed at how that happens!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

● ALL of your socks are cycling-specific.
● Six packets of chamois butter in your purse.
● You keep baby wipes in your car.. and you don't have a baby.
● You crave tortilla chips for the salt.
● You have tried chocolate-espresso goo on ice cream (it was delicious!).
● You wear arm warmers to work in winter.
● At any given time there are two -sometimes three- bikes in your bedroom.


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

LadyDi said:


> ● You crave tortilla chips for the salt.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This!! I just realized this is why my favorite brand of tortilla chips are my favorite, they are perfectly salty. (Green Mountain ******- Organic Blue Corn Torilla Strips).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL good stuff

BTW I have bruises on my bruises


----------

